# Did you make a grown man cry before? What is your Luckiest Warhammer Story?



## iiirjw (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering what your luckiest warhammer story is?

I want to hear stories that make you cringe when you hear them, and feel bad for the guy you where playing against because you was so lucky.

I'm a newb waiting for my army in the mail so I don't have any stories yet. But can't wait to get some!!!

RJ:victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

In a legendary battle (12k vs 12k, 3 players a side) my ogre desthstar of 16 ironguts, tyrant (kily lord), bruiser BSB (killy hero) and 2 butchers (mages) along with my maneater unit (4 maneaters, 1 butcher) charged into 4 units of DE crossbowmen with a sorceress in each at a distance of about 2" (I had marched very close the previous turn).
All 4 units needed a fear test at -1 (skullmantle) and all of them failed... this meant they were running away outnumbered by fear causing enemy) and because I was so close all of them got destroyed. Not a bad start to the turn ...

Yes, thats right, this only got better. Behind the crossbowmen were 2 units of blackguard, 1 with hag graef 1 with the hydra banner. They also had a BSB and an assassin. Long story short... I think I lost 2 ogres (was only 4W or something but I had already taken some wounds) and a wound or 2 on some of my heros and in return I killed the BSB, assassin and about 20 blackguard, who then failed their Ld and got chased down. Its not often that 2500pts of ogres get their points back in a turn... but I think I was quite close.

We we playing on a 8' by 6' board... and I basically destroyed the enemy army on 1 half of the board with that 1 charge


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

my chaos lord was dueling Grimgor Ironhide, I had the father of blades, grimgor rolls his 7 attacks, and gets only 2 hits...he rerolls his misses cause of hatred and....ROLLS 4 1's!!!! Grimgor killed himself. priceless.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

This will make people cringe, I was playing with my 4 hochland long rifle empire army, and basically, with a lot of luck and one or two rerolls they didnt miss or fail to wound in the first 3 turns. I was playing a tomb kings player at the time and had managed to kill his tomb prince, 2 normal priests and a couple of unit champions.

They rarely work so well but they really hit the mark in that game (and yes I know it is seen as bad having 4 of them!)

The other decent bit of luck that I had was with my vampire army against a lizardmen army. He had 2 big units of skinks with engine of the gods stegs in the middle and a couple of kroxigors just for poops and giggles.

Basically he charged forward with both units and "hid" his slaan mage behind the bigger unit. He managed to kill a couple of my ghouls with engine of the gods but fortunately he rolled low so no major damage.

On my turn I managed to charge the front of both units with my unit of ghouls, with a vamp in and the flank of the bigger unit with my Wight King and his unit of black knights with a banner giving hatred. The reason why this was particularly lucky was because I managed to get off van hensals danse macabre on both the units as I was quite far away with my knights originally. In addition I managed to roll snake eyes on the first vhdm but then rolled double 6 to have it cast with irresistable force. Never had 11, then 66 before but I was one happy little bunny!!

Basically, the battle couldn't have gone any better. My vamp challenged his steg riding priest and murdered him pretty easily, I must have scored about 4 poisoned attacks and scored another 4 wounds or something and either he didnt get a save or failed to save I cant remember but I caused a fair few wounds. My black knights after the reroll failed to miss so 6 s6, 3 s5 and 6 s3 hits got put on the skinks. 

He lost combat convincingly but was still stubborn LD8 or something rolling 3d6 and discarding the highest. Plus the bigger unit had a reroll as the slaan mage was also the BSB if I remember correctly.

Now came the worst luck I have ever seen, he rolled 4,5,6, rerolled and got 5,5,6. Then for the other unit rolled 4,6,6.

Both units turn and flee he rolls 4 for the first unit and 7 with the second, I roll 12 with my ghouls and 6 with my knights. Ghouls overrun into the Slaan mage and end up beating him in the next round with a mixture of CR and again bad break test rolls.

My charge on his stegs was turn 1 and he lost his Slaan by the end of my turn two. I think it equated to something like 1300 points maybe more, the funny thing was I only charged them in the first place because I'd got in a strop that he was being beardy using the lizardmen that way, in fairness when he lost them after I ran them down I thought he was going to cry, especially since I let his 2 year old son roll the dice for overun and scored the 12 with the ghouls. Happy memories...


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Also just another short one, but my friend was using empire and I was using vamps and he threw a cannonball shot and my vamp general in a unit of ghouls I rolled a 1, he wounded I failed my 5+ ward and he rolled a 1 for wounds. I thought that was fricken lucky as I thought I had pretty much lost the game on turn 1!! After that my vamp lord ran and hid behind some trees like a little girl!!!


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

my nurgle warriors vs this guys Empire....
he goes first fires his cannon, the ball lands 1/2 an inch infront of my general and STICKS in the ground. I saw a tear in the empire guy's eye...sadly this was the only good thing that happned for me, I got SLAUGHTERED by his perfect range guessing for the rest of the battle. gamer tip don't play against a construction worker that has guess range weapons, they are dead on............


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine is one of two.

Either:
Dwaves: My Miners emerged to battle, to engage a Dark Elf Lord on a dragon.
They beat the dragon in Combat resolution. The dragon flew 10" away (3 dices).
Dwarves had by then -2 to any persue/flee roll. I rolled a double 6.
I ran down the dragon.

Or:
Vampire Counts. A Skellie (yes an ordinarie skeleton) killed a Chaos Hero Sorcerer in 1vs1. Took a few rounds but my skellie got the job done.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

My favourite moment happened tonight. i was playing my first warhammer game in 4 or 5 years against my partners dwarfs and was trying out a new vampire force. I chose a vamp with red fury and tomb blade combo in a unit of skellies.

In one game i managed to claim 11 skellies with tomb blade, and my vamps unit personally killed a unit of miners, a slayer, a thane and a unit of warriors with pursuit charges into fresh units and such. All in All i started with 20 skeletons and a lord and ended up with 27 skeletons and a lord even though they single handedly charged in :biggrin:

This may not be much but for my first game in 5 years i was amazed at my luck


----------



## Druzil (Dec 3, 2009)

had a game the other week against a mate. it had a few arrgh!! moments. i used his empire against his lizards. he had carnosaur, chief on steggie and a couple of units of saurus. think it may even be on the forums somewhere. i had a bunch of infantry 2 units of nights 2 cannons and a rocket battery. No Hellblaster and limited shooting.

first turn dropped a cannon ball over the carnosaur and killed the general. not bad. the following turn i decleared a charge with my knights with warrior priest against carnosaur, promptly failed my terror test and fled off the battlefield  carnosaur was dealt with by greatswords the next turn. 

i then switched my cannons target to the steg, first shot hit chief wounded, 1 for number :/ 

the next 4 turns i proceeded to hit the steg or miss slightly, i think 5 hit easily. kept rolling a 1 for wounding :/ finally got a dice to a. wound and b. do enough to drop the steg. that left the chief alive with 1 w. had a lone pistolier the rest were razadon target practice. shot and killed the chief.

also scored a direct hit with the rocket mortar and killed close to 15 saurus in a turn. 
was first game with new empire and first game in a long time with a list made up in the 5 minutes before the game.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to brag but i can top all of you.........For making a grown man run away crying in less then 5 Minutes

So i was in a mighty empires campaign and the guy challenged me, he didn't know what army i had and vice-versa. So he had all his models out and i went to get mine...i put my demons on the table he and Flipped and said "Im not playing you, its to hard and You are a noob for playing demons" He then proceded to put his ogres in his bag and go whine and bitch to his Friends about how i cheat, Yet he ran away before the first turn!
I think i heard him crying for real when a bunch of us told the guy to grow up. (The guy was at least double my age and a big whiny baby)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the golden rule would apply there- I certainly wouldnt bother to roll dice if my ogres came up against a tourny daemon army; its just no fun to be on the end of a steamroller (TBH I dont find it much fun to be driving a steamroller either).

I regularly play 2 DC players who use moderately nasty lists... they are both really bad at actually playing the game so I normally win when playing them, but I cant get away with making any serious errors.. while they have to make quite a few before its even possible for me to be able to squeeze a win.
- though I would add all those wins to this thread.... each and every time a daemon player loses to ogres they should be crying


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> I think the golden rule would apply there- I certainly wouldnt bother to roll dice if my ogres came up against a tourny daemon army; its just no fun to be on the end of a steamroller (TBH I dont find it much fun to be driving a steamroller either).
> 
> I regularly play 2 DC players who use moderately nasty lists... they are both really bad at actually playing the game so I normally win when playing them, but I cant get away with making any serious errors.. while they have to make quite a few before its even possible for me to be able to squeeze a win.
> - though I would add all those wins to this thread.... each and every time a daemon player loses to ogres they should be crying


If they are playing a pure One god list it can happen, if you want to see the Eternal Struggle watch nurgle vs Ogres...There is no winner in that game. Not to mention i even gave the guy a chance i was using my lord of change....who is also known Locally as Big Bird the Terrorist.........(He blows up each time i try to cast anything with him on two dice.....)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i played a game with my brother a couple of days ago, it was my first game ive ever played. But i was using VC and he used Empire. I ran my Black Knights into a unit of handgunners, and watched as they fled and as i tryed to chase after them i was pulled into his knights. After a few turns of losing combat with the knights i finally won one, and since i caused fear, i had more men then him, and i won combat, he routed, rolling his three dice, since hes on horse, he flees off the feild. It was a good game and that one combat took me up to a solid victory.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Just remembered another one (I was watching) where one guy had a treeman ancient (with a couple of captured banners and he was the general) left and the other had a handful of models... but since in the very last turn of the game the treeman pursued a unit and just went far enough to be off the table, causing that player to lose by a massacre (had no models on the table at the game end) even though he should have probably won by 8-900pts and got a massacre of his own.

Back to my own- earlier I had my HE star dragon forced to charge a unit of longbeards with a Dwarf Lord in (via a rune of challenge), if I had declined the charge I would have run off the table), but the lord is in the corner of the unit so I charge the 4 longbeards in the front rank instead... I get challenged by the champion and so have to accept. I manage to get +6 from overkill and so win the fight by 2. The unit rolls a 10, breaks and gets destroyed by my pursuing dragon... who pursues into a fleeing unit of warriors (who were broken earlier in the phase) who only just manage to escape the dragon's pursuit. 
In the dwarf turn the fleeing unit auto-fail their terror test and run into a unit of dragon princes (who flanked the enemy army then did nothing... except stand in the way), a unit of quarrelers with a rune priest also failed their terrot test and ran into an ongoing combat between warriors and spearmen (so also dying).

So, somehow, without really making any decisions as such I my dragon was the cause of the deaths of:
1 Dwarf Lord
2 Runesmiths
1 Unit of 20 Longbeard Rangers
1 Unit of 20 Warriors
1 Unit of 10 Quarrellers
... for a total of about 1250pts killed between my combat phase and his movement phase. A dragon making his points back in under a turn is impressive, but making its points back twice over is just astonishing.
Only things he didnt kill were 3 cannons, 10 quarrelers and a warrior/runesmith unit... since I only intended to go cannon hunting then return to kill off remnants in the end game Im very glad I was forced into charging


----------



## teh emprah's homie (Dec 15, 2009)

with my skaven i cast curse of the horned rat and turned alotta i guess really important dark elf guys into clan rats idk what they were called but my friend accused me of cheating and hasnt played DE since...i still dont understand why they were important


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> I think the golden rule would apply there- I certainly wouldnt bother to roll dice if my ogres came up against a tourny daemon army; its just no fun to be on the end of a steamroller (TBH I dont find it much fun to be driving a steamroller either).


Well I broke that plan... I played a tourny daemon list with my oges at 2k limit and I was a grand total of 5pts behind at the end of the game. Sure my tactics were pretty great and the enemy's sucked (I hid in a corner and he failed charged/badly positioned his models allowing me to get the first 5-6 chrages of the game in- in fact he only got 2 charges all game, 1 with horrors and 1 with the bloodthirster)... even so you can just imagine the sort of luck that I had to manage to grab a draw out of it.
- prized piece of luck was my tyrant and a surviving irongut losing a fight against horrors/flamers by a single point, breaking and outrunning both units... quite lucky... what was better was that a bloodthirster had just failed charged into the back of my tyrant and was about 4" (almost) directly behind. So if I had drawn the BT would have charged and killed me in 1 turn, if I had won then the BT would have charged and killed me... as it was I lost, lost the 1 ogre that would have meant I ran into the BT if I broke.

Im normally unlucky... but that game I think I had all the luck from the previous week.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

ahh i love threads like these, i have so many little stories from gt and tournaments, and even normal games but my highlights are:

1. my skeleton champ holding in a duel against a keeper, and dealing a wound, winning me the combat, the he precided to roll 11 for his ld test. POP! he had mis judged his bsb distance. 

2.my blood knights getting baited by glade riders, then charged by wild riders in flank (bad positioning, hung over, and day 2 of the tourny had not done wonders) the champ who was on the flank challenged his noble, who fluffed his attacks, of which i killed him, and won combat, next turn i killed his unit champion. the blood knight champion in the end ended up killing 6 out of 10 of the wild riders before the wild riders fled after i think4 rounds of combat =D


3. skaven slaves (mine) got charged in the front by flesh hounds, i take alot of damage, but then proceed to pass a ld3 test with bsb reroll, the next turn the flesh hounds fail, i wound 1 and win combat, and to rub it in, caught them on the pursuit.

4.hand of dust on a hydra (current edition) in a unit of ghouls, hand of dust killed it out right...he had terrible luck the poor guy.

howevr my favourite of all time, and one that went down in history at the store was my friend and his lizards vs my vampire counts.

he gets first turn, moves forard with everything, slann and temple guard and engine ,i move forard, he miscasts with slaan first spell ends magic phase,i decide to be bold moving my blood knights withing 8" of his temple gaurd hoping for a magic movement, i move my black knights within 8" of the temple, i proceed to pull of both movent charges , the rerolling bloodknights decimate the temple guard, and run them down, the black knightrs with wight king kill the engine, overun and hit a unit that was engaged with fell bats(i had took a major risk in this game, needing big vp.so went bold =D) the 20 saurus lasted not long at all, dying and fleeing.and getting caught. he resigned at the end of my turn after i killed most of his army. goodtimes.

ahh the good memories.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Did I make a grown man cry before?
Hmmmm..... aha, yes I did!
I slammed a hammer on his nail instead of "the" nail.
Good times, at least for me. :laugh:

And now for my luckiest warhammer story.

At the local club I'm playing against Orcs n Gobbos with my High Elves.
After a rather uneventful first turn with me screwing up my magic phase I fly my star dragon prince behind the black orcs with warboss.
Before I even know it the most pricey unit in his army with the general turns tail and crashes into impassable terrain.
Effectively initiating the collapse of his entire army.
By turn 5 the guy gave up with only 1 gobbo archer unit and 1 orc big un unit at half strength left.

And now my unluckiest warhammer story.

Back in the day when I used to play Empire I had an unfortunate encounter against some Lizardmen.
I had this gunline going with a lot of magic defence and got totally owned by turn two.
In turn one my large swordsmen unit with general and battle wizard get magically pounded by two irresistable force magic missiles killing enough to force a panic test. 
I'm quite confident that I dont run of the table (10inch away from board edge).
I fluff it and the swordsmen with general and battle wizard run a friggin 11inch!
Following the failed panic test half of my gunline fails their panic test and the crew of my helblaster, cannon and handgunners with battle wizard (carrying 2 dispel scrolls) all leave the table without firing a single shot.
By the time that we reach my first turn my lone Warrior Priest leading some knights, a unit of flaggelants and the rest of my broken gunline are left facing a completely intact lizardmen army of 2000pts.
Magic and rock hard saurus units massacre my ass with the greatest of ease.:cray:

Luckily such a dark day never came again, though losing frequently is my trademark. :laugh:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Having just started VC, I figured I'd do a fluffy base list and build from there. Wouldn't you know it, but my banshee killed a total of 4 Empire heroes! Nobody crazy good died, but there's my points back. Maybe fluff does have game-play uses.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I infiltrated a Callidus onto the top of a building, next to a Wierdboy who was shooting my army with his cannon. 

She killed him quick, but in the other players turn he rushed up into the building with a whole squad of boys. As they assaulted her, she Jumped back down from the building. In my turn, She ran away queuing the Benny Hill music.

40k I know but it was funny.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

After 19 years playing I've probably had more than my share of luck but the ones that stick in my mind are the lesser armies I use winning when overmatched.
MY Chaos dwarf lord and unit killing a bloodthirster thanks to fire immunity and a stupid challenge (plus a double6 on the instability roll)
Totally stopping an Empire gunline from shooting anything significant for 3 turns with my Earthshakers then smashing the puny humans in combat.
Using my Ogre gunline army Iregularly kill whole cavalry units with my Gnoblars and have been known to decimate whole Elven Elite units with my leadbelchers or a few side on shots with my dual hunters.
That being said I can't remember the last time I had a successfull magic phase and I've stopped using anything that involves scatter dice as I never hit anything luckily for me the Earthshakers effect only needs to be in a general area to ruin an opponents gameplan.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

20x Empire swordsmen on a hill take a charge from a bloodthirster - over 2 rounds of combat the bloodthirster is dead. This not only happened once... but twice in a row as he wanted a rematch... same thing happened the second game.

Though this same opponent took my bloodthirster down to 1 wound with a lord of change and then finished him off with a horror champion!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I was playing a game against Dwarves using my Lizardmen and I had my Temple Gaurd with Slaan and the Banner that makes them cause fear. Basically I didnt know what the anvil did so i moved up close enough to charge in my next turn. In his next turn he used his anvil ability to make his units move so now he had 3 units charging my TG! Well all of them proceeded to run to fail their Fear tests and proceeded to run off the table despite the BSB being in one of the units. It was pretty funny for me but not for him because I then massacred him.
There`s also another time when I was playing someone`s Brettonians using my Lizardmen. It Basically went like this, turn 1 my Slaan cast Conflagration and manages to kill an entire unit including Paladin, Turn 2 my Slaan manages to kill another FULL unit with the same spell inclding the caster and finally in turn three his las remaining unit of Knights Charged into my unit of TG with Gor-Rok and proceeded to get slaughtered because he didnt get charge bonuses.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

@muffinman
I dont think you have the rules quite right on that- you cant run from an outnumbering fear causing enemy when you charge them... only if you are in combat already or if you are charged by a larger fear causing unit.. Also, the BSB doesnt help for fear tests (dont know if you mentioned it because you thought it did or just to point out how badly hit your opponent was)

I would be interested in other people's record on conflaguration of doom, mine is 6D6 S4 hits.. killed a whole bloodletter unit around skulltaker (who was killed later in the magic phase)... funny too since I had been telling my opponent how I thought conflaguration was one of the worst spells in the BRB lores (although I think Tzeentch's Firestorm is THE worst spell around).


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

@ Tim/Steve
You are probably right about the fear thing since I havent been playing fantasy that long. When he charged my units he took a fear test because he was charging a fear causing unit, could you just clarify excactly how that works. It would be very helpful to know. Also on the subject of the BSB I added in there to say what he lost.

Now going back to when I got confalgration of Doom off against the Bretts I kept getting something ridiculous like 8d6 or 9d6 and I rolled alot of 4,5,6`s.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

using my dwarf army against my cousins in a 2250 3 way battle the only unit i had that got into close combat was my slayer who took down a stegadon, i was versing orcs and goblins and lizardmen, i also wiped out a unit of 14 spider riders , with long beard rangers, my cannon didn't miss fire once and due to an agreement before the game i only had 1250 pts but i still won


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I had just made the stupid mistake of charging at a wizard with some trolls, and failed my charge by a good 2 inches. I was more than a little scared of losing my regen from a fire spell (stupid pyro-wizards!) when the guy miscasts, on only 2 dice. Ate the wizard, the nearby knights, some peasants... life is good.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

When my opponent blew up his level 4 ork shaman with the first spell he tried to cast. Only to make a ridicilous comeback and winning the game.
His giant killed way too many things as he rolled a 1 for his CC attacks the entire game. It manage to make 3 units run off the board.
That was a funny game.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

bob_the_grea said:


> ahh i love threads like these, i have so many little stories from gt and tournaments, and even normal games but my highlights are:
> 
> 3. skaven slaves (mine) got charged in the front by flesh hounds, i take alot of damage, but then proceed to pass a ld3 test with bsb reroll, the next turn the flesh hounds fail, i wound 1 and win combat, and to rub it in, caught them on the pursuit.


Flesh hounds can't flee, they take instability rolls and always have...


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

2k of My Tau and my friend's Eldar vs 2k of demons, he kept talking about how good he was, and he is very good with demons, but we showed him that Tau and Eldar have some of the best guns in the game.

It was a slaughter


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

a good size battle was taking place, me and my friends tyranids vs necrons and a huge imperial guard army, necron player due to an agreement had the nightbringer and the deceiver. Disgusting rolls during 4th edition 40k had my friends nightbringer AND deceiver killed by 2 units of lowly termagaunts thats a 5+ to hit and a 6+ to wound (old toxin sacs +1 str upgrade) i felt so bad for him, later in the same game a scattering baneblade shot from his ally killed 2 full units of necrons and caused him to phase out


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

ok mines quite good;

This is the winning game in a tourniment i need 1 point (draw) and my opponent needs 2 points (win). annihlation, i am using chaos against new space wolves, i have a rhino left he has 4 men and in the squad was 1 meltagun. He gets within assault range and thinks he'll be smart by assaulting it and skipping shooting. Well he uses krak grenades on my rear armour 10 he gets a 5, so penetrates, then gets a 6 so it expodes. It catches them all, it wounds them all. He rolled four ones!!!!! needless to he was very angry using many colourful words but laughing because it was his own fault. I won the tourniment and he went home with humble pie all over his face.


----------



## That in the Hat (Nov 5, 2009)

Well this was during a Nemesis Crown campaign game, but I did had 25 peasants and the Bret character take down two units of ork big'ums and boar boys.

It started off with 5 boar boys charging into my peasants front after they failed to slay a peasant one fell to a peasant sword and where chased off into the flank of some big'uns. The next turn the boar boys rallied as the peasants broke thought and ran down the big'uns and into the boar boys. The boar boys lost combat again and was ran down by the peasants and into the front of more big'uns. It wasn't long till the big'uns failed their lead and where ran down by the peasants.

In total my peasants killed off 45 orks with only suffering a single casualty sadly the Knight in the unit didn't kill a single ork with his great weapon.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not ten minutes ago my two Snotling bases attacked and killed my father's Empire General. The bases then attacked and killed the remains of a Handgunner Squad (I got a lot of lucky rolls)


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

I get the first turn with my Tomb Kings versus friend's Empire. A little off with my Skull Catapult shot, so need a 4+ to have a chance at his Lord on a Griffin. Roll a 5, so, anything but a 5 or 6 is on his general with the ward save, I roll a 3. Need a 4+ to get enough wounds to kill the Griffin and roll a 5.

Different game, same opponent, my first turn Skull Catapult scatters onto his War Altar. He misses the ward save (Strength 8 on a chariot).


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

maxtangent said:


> Different game, same opponent, my first turn Skull Catapult scatters onto his War Altar. He misses the ward save (Strength 8 on a chariot).


Aahh the twists of fate, though it strikes true it's o so cruel!
It's always those oddball moments with scatters or whatever that brings the fun into the game.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Killed a Hellcannon crew with my vampire. Those 18" charge ranges are pretty fun. :wink: You'd be surprised how often Talsiman of Lynci can take people by surprise.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

My unit of Chaos Knighst charges a unit of Dwarf warriors I win combat they flee. My opponet roles a 7 inch flee distance. I'm feeling pretty cocky roll my dice........and roll a 4.

Needless to say there is still a dent in my basement wall where my head hit it.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about making a grown man cry but I was teaching my 8 year old how to play on sunday and after showing him how to use his doomdivers and catapult before the game he managed to consistently drop splatty death on my big units causing lots of casualties and his magic phases nearly always contained at least 1 total power spell.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Not me being lucky, but one time, I was setting up for a charge with my huge 7-Cold One Knight unit. I elect to use the Banner of Cold Blood to get the charge off. I roll a 6 and two 5's for stupidity. T.T


----------



## theoldnagg (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone else was playing skaven against beastmen. A big unit of minotaurs charged a rat ogre and a packmaster. The ogre was killed but did enough damage to win combat and the 4 minotaurs ran. They rolled a 10. the packmaster rolled a 12 and ran them down.:laugh:


----------



## dudeofchaos (May 5, 2010)

I wasn't present for this, but:

I have a friend who plays Dwarfs, to my knowledge has never won a game, but there was once where his Vampire Counts opponent allowed his knights to get flanked by the bolt thrower (which had LOS through a window of a building or between trees or some nonsense). He threw the bolt through 4/5. Still lost the game though.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I once butchered a bretonnian Paladin with an Orc Bully :biggrin:

Other O&G story:

I was playing against Wood elves, and was experimenting with goblin units to screen my important Orc units from nasty arrows. My opponent places a unit of 12 Waywatchers 9 inch away from a goblin screening unit, so they couldn't charge. On my turn, I roll a 6 on my animosity roll and move 4 inch forward and declare a charge againts the waywatchers. He didn't want them in combat (despite fighting lowly goblins) and flees. 2 inch. roughly 250 points butchered by 80. It was priceless. :grin:


----------



## slyrambo (May 12, 2010)

one of my luckiest kills whas when my unit of 30 clanrats with command and hw and shields took on a lizardmen engine without a priest (killed it with skeel gnawtooths whip that does 2 two wounds and ignores armour), and a unit of salamanders with three salamanders and 9 skinks in it.

they both charged me, did some damage but i passed my morale check because my general and bsb was in range. and next turn i get to go first and i focused all my attacks on the skinks and killed 4 of them. then my opponent failed to hit with all his dice and i made my 4+ saves for my rats. and won combat by 8, they both broke and rolled poorly to flee and i roll 2 6's and caught both units in that round. a 155 point unit of clan rats whiped out 500+ points of lizardmen. i gave them amasing paint jobs after the match (well i promised them 1, still have yet to paint them theyre still basecoated).

so that was the most epic thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

My Luckiest match ever was a small 2000 pt skirmish which boiled down to my General, a Vampie Lord, and my opponents Vampire lord mounted on a Zombie dragon, my magical assault failed to finish it off and my vampire was on 1 wound, and my enemy's general was on 3, he cast Firey Blast to try and finish me off, but ended up rolling a double 1, causing his General to be pulled kicking and screaming through a rift whilst his dragon perished, to which I gloated for a very very long time.

theres also another time where I felled a bloodthirster with over 6 dozen zombies albeit through GREAT effort. not to mention a few dozen casualties


----------



## Lemt (May 26, 2010)

Since it seems 40k is fair game, here's mine:
I'm playing Necrons versus Space Marines. I have a unit of 10 Necron Warriors, and he disembarks 5 Terminators from his Land Raider. They shoot, fail to hit, and assault. They fail to hit/wound me at all. My Necrons attack, manage to hit and wound with 6 attacks, and my opponent rolls 5 1s.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

It all started one sunny day in 2007...and it's a battle which the members of my local store still tell with a laugh. 

My friend's daemon prince was down to two wounds and he entered combat with my Bretonnian Lord on Pegasus. My friend's pretty confident, especially when I attack with my lord and land no hits. Feeling a little desperate, I rolled for my pegasus' attacks. BAM! Two kicks to the face and that daemon prince went down! The lord simply stared as his pegasus killed the daemon prince! It was awesome!


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lemt said:


> Since it seems 40k is fair game, here's mine:
> I'm playing Necrons versus Space Marines. I have a unit of 10 Necron Warriors, and he disembarks 5 Terminators from his Land Raider. They shoot, fail to hit, and assault. They fail to hit/wound me at all. My Necrons attack, manage to hit and wound with 6 attacks, and my opponent rolls 5 1s.


i wish my necrons could do that...


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

not fantasy related but wolf gaurd shoots a full structure point stompa with it's assult cannon some awesome rolling later dead stompa and about 200 dead orks with out lossing a single model


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine was a bit of unlucky one at the same time. It was my first game of 8th ed, and lets just say the winds of magic were a little crazy that day. I cast an irresistable force and thus blew up my wizard. Almost all of my entire army ran off the board except one unit of hand gunnnners. Luckily it was irressistable force so I took out one unit of his too. His whole army bar some cold one knights ran off the board. This was one turn one before he even got to do anything!


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

40k apoc a dreadnought with a multi melta and dread cc weapon along with a soulgrinder both deepstrike behind a baneblade and 2 line breaker formations and 3 sentinels. that turn neither rescived any shots, so they proceded to clocecombat where on one turn the damage was as follows baneblade, 4 vindicators, 2 rhinos, 3 sentinels, 20tetminators, 40 tactical marines, and 10 scouts. much much more than their combined worth of about 500pts. and nothing hurt either of the attackers (solid ones to wound). this is a true story, i do so formally swear its true.

the other side quickly gave up


----------

